# Snake food to spoiled =)



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Ugh! I lost my girl a week ago so i went down to the humane society twice this week to look at some of the rats needing homes. Most of the rats there were not people friendly at all but one albino had climbed up my sleeve, smelled my face, and was very curious. I decided to go home and think about it and ended up coming back the next day to look at all the rats again.

Anyway, there was some guy there the second time i went who was asking for rats for his snakes....and the woman there was more than willing to give him a few! Ugh... I noticed that one of the rats he had picked up was the albino that was so sweet to me and i panicked. i told him id give him 10 dollars for her and he agreed. I wish i could've saved them all, though =(

Sooooooo now i have this little darling home and in the guest room. unfortunately i dont have a separate house for her to stay in for quarantine so im doing the best I can. She hasnt shown any health problems yet so im crossing my fingers. based on her size in comparison to the 4 month old girls i have now, id say shes about 6 months.


Pics to come soon. Anyone want to help me name her?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

That is a Fed up humane society if they are giving away rats to be food. Totally Fed up.

But I am glad you were there in time to save her.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Uh how can they call themselves the HUMANE society when they are giving away animals to be fed LIVE to other animals. 

I would totally go to the press with that!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm glad you made it in time to rescue her, it's sad to hear that those other poor ratties are going to be snake food  

i know alot of people go on about how they eat them in the wild but i think it's cruel to feed them to pets and watch. not only on the rats side but do they even think about the possible dangers to their snakes? where i live it's pretty **** expensive to legally get a snake for a pet so i'm guesing the only people over here who would risk it would be those who obtain them illegally and probably don't care about them as pets but more as an object to show off to their friends.


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah it was some annoying young girl working there yesterday and honestly, i think she was trying to flirt and score points with the guy by offering him rats for his snake. She even joked and said he should take one of the bunnies for his big snake! i was horrified so i left a message for the older woman who was working there the first day i went. i hope they tell her never to come back


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

that's horrible, i hope she's not allowed back


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree with going to the press about that. THat is truely not right. NO ONE not even flirting should give animals to die horribly

And yes, snakes can get harmed by live animals. ::sighs:: my dad lost a pine snake to a mouse. I always hated his snakes.


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah i secretly hoped the rats he got would bite him or the snake or something... lol poor snake didnt do anything wrong though. im just biased.

i was talking to my friend about it and he pointed out that this probably happens all the time. other people just pretend like they wont be using the rats as feeders. this guy was just more open about it.  sounds bad but id bet its true. ive seen it happen at pet stores a million times. when i worked for petco people would come in and act like it was going to be a pet...then they'd come in for another one... and another.... and another... it made me so mad!

anyway heres the lucky lady who is now living with me.










i still cant think of a name.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

i saved my newest three from being snake food and i named one of them charm because of that... so maybe something to do with luck for your little one?


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

thats a nice idea. my friends have suggested the names clover, milly, and pinky... but i have no idea what to choose! lol clover could probably go along with the luck idea i suppose...


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL when I saw her I was like aww, you should name her Miss Nezbit. I forgot what story I heard taht name from though.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the name Delila, and Mrs Nezzbit's from Toy Story, RoRo XD

I can't believe they'd do that! Ugh, people.


----------

